# JPG -- Freeware Prog



## HelNIck (5. April 2005)

Hi alle

 Ich suche ein kleines ( oder auch grosses^^ ) Freeware Prog mit dem Ich Jpgs öffnen, und ganz wichtig ... beim speichern die Komprimierung einstellen kann.

 Also ganz billig. Aus grossen Jpgs noch kleinere Jpgs machen.

 Weiss einer von euch was?

 Nick


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

Der Gimp 
Gibt's sogar fuer Windows.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2005)

http://irfanview.com/(wenn es schnell gehen darf)


----------

